# Dave here



## Dave_B (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello all. I'm in rural SW PA. Around here, Mantis religiosa (European) and Tenodera aridifolia sinensis (Chinese) are not hard to find and this is the time of year to find them. My adult son and I have found a few mostly religiosa this year. Unlike any other time I've found a mantis, I'm prepared to house them, now.

I've always been fascinated with insects. I don't ever remember a fall without several brief mantid captures, a couple of monarch caterpillar to chrysalis to butterfly transformations, and numerous other encounters as a child and as my child grew up on the same farm.

I've been reading the forum for a while and decided to join when I wanted to participate. We've assembled all the bits I think will be needed to keep more mantids and the ones we have are doing well and have taught us what works and what doesn't and where I need to improve something. A well organized forum like this one attracts people and becomes a great resource for learning. My thanks to the people who got this one started.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome!



> I've been reading the forum for a while and decided to join when I wanted to participate.


That's also how I joined.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, Dave!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome to you and your son...Enjoy!


----------

